# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel Formulas & Functions >  >  Remove Specific Characters From Text Cell

## chasfh

I would like to create a formula that removes a specific character if it appears in a cell.  In this case, if the text in the name cell starts with * or #, remove it.  Otherwise, keep the contents intact.  Examples:




```
Please Login or Register  to view this content.
```


Is there a formula that will get me where I want to be?

Thanks!

Chuck

----------


## NBVC

Try

=Substitute(Substitute(A1,"*",""),"#","")

you can nest up to 7 of these functions in Xl2003 or earlier

----------


## Andy Pope

If you are not concerned where within the string the characters appear then

=SUBSTITUTE(SUBSTITUTE(A2,"*",""),"#","")

If you are then,

=IF(OR(LEFT(A2,1)="*",LEFT(A2,1)="#"),MID(A2,2,LEN(A2)),A2)

----------


## chasfh

Works perfectly!  Thanks!

----------


## vinay2024

Please use this Formula for Special Characters: f5 ur column
=SUBSTITUTE(SUBSTITUTE(SUBSTITUTE(SUBSTITUTE(SUBSTITUTE(SUBSTITUTE(SUBSTITUTE(SUBSTITUTE(SUBSTITUTE(F5," ",""),".",""),"%",""),"$",""),"#",""),"*",""),"/",""),")",""),"(","")

----------


## vraj198

What if the specific character is "

----------


## jik_ff

> What if the specific character is "



CHAR(34) is the double quotes, so you could do something like this:
=SUBSTITUTE(A10,CHAR(34),"")

----------

